# Africam Safari Puebla, No car, what to do?



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

We are going to visit Puebla next week, we live in Chapala and are going to take a bus to Puebla from Guadalajara. Among the many things we want to see and experience, one of them is to take the family and kids to see Africam Safari. Of course if we take a bus we will be without a car, and everything I am reading says that a car is necessary and that the zoo bus that takes people around that don´t have a car does not give the greatest of experiences. What to do? Can you hire a taxi to take you around the zoo? And how many hours is recommend to see most of the zoo? What do most people do that arrive without a car? Thanks for your responses and recommendations.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dichosalocura said:


> We are going to visit Puebla next week, we live in Chapala and are going to take a bus to Puebla from Guadalajara. Among the many things we want to see and experience, one of them is to take the family and kids to see Africam Safari. Of course if we take a bus we will be without a car, and everything I am reading says that a car is necessary and that the zoo bus that takes people around that don´t have a car does not give the greatest of experiences. What to do? Can you hire a taxi to take you around the zoo? And how many hours is recommend to see most of the zoo? What do most people do that arrive without a car? Thanks for your responses and recommendations.


The Zoo has buses to take the tour, don't worry about that!


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

I lived in Puebla for some time a few years back. We took a taxi to the zoo and boarded the bus they have there.

It is an old US style school bus and you can keep the windows down the whole time except when the bus enters the lion area, then they make you put the windows up.

Honestly we had a great time even on the bus. It was rather hot on the bus though, aside from that the views were great and the bus went slow enough so that you could see everything. 

We weren't trying to take photos but I imagine being in a personal car would be best for that. I do recommend going to the zoo either way!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dichosalocura said:


> We are going to visit Puebla next week, we live in Chapala and are going to take a bus to Puebla from Guadalajara. Among the many things we want to see and experience, one of them is to take the family and kids to see Africam Safari. Of course if we take a bus we will be without a car, and everything I am reading says that a car is necessary and that the zoo bus that takes people around that don´t have a car does not give the greatest of experiences. What to do? Can you hire a taxi to take you around the zoo? And how many hours is recommend to see most of the zoo? What do most people do that arrive without a car? Thanks for your responses and recommendations.


Well, dicho, since you live in or about Chapala, a not so accomodating place in which to reside without an automóbile (so you must own one) and, since the city of Puebla is a spread out and visually, at least,unremarkable conglomeration of exurban, dull neighborhoods in search of a center - a place in which, as in Los Ángeles, to. be without a personal vehicle is to be incapacitated, what, on earth, inspired you to undertake a bus voyage from Chapala to Puebla, an interminable ride over nondescript freeways, just to visit, among other easily forgettable atractiions, a zoo pretending to be what it is not and never will be but, then you live in Chapala so why not just save the bus fare and stay in Chapala pretending you are in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Well, dicho, since you live in or about Chapala, a not so accomodating place in which to reside without an automóbile (so you must own one) and, since the city of Puebla is a spread out and visually, at least,unremarkable conglomeration of exurban, dull neighborhoods in search of a center - a place in which, as in Los Ángeles, to. be without a personal vehicle is to be incapacitated, what, on earth, inspired you to undertake a bus voyage from Chapala to Puebla, an interminable ride over nondescript freeways, just to visit, among other easily forgettable atractiions, a zoo pretending to be what it is not and never will be but, then you live in Chapala so why not just save the bus fare and stay in Chapala pretending you are in Mexico.


Well, Hound Dog,

Since we are expressing our personal opinions about life style, Why would anyone reside in Mexico in a place like Chapala where you need a car to get around. There are so many great places to live where you can walk to most everything you need daily, take a bus or taxi for occasional trips to a mall and rent a car if you want to take a road trip (although the intercity buses are more relaxing and convenient). Then you never have to pay for depreciation, maintenance, gas, insurance. You never have to worry about parking or traffic congestion. For a family with small children, a car is probably a great convenience; for a single person or a couple I find life much less stressful and healthier to get around with a combination of walking, buses, taxis, and the shared bicycles that they have now in the big cities.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Well, dicho, since you live in or about Chapala, a not so accomodating place in which to reside without an automóbile (so you must own one) and, since the city of Puebla is a spread out and visually, at least,unremarkable conglomeration of exurban, dull neighborhoods in search of a center - a place in which, as in Los Ángeles, to. be without a personal vehicle is to be incapacitated, what, on earth, inspired you to undertake a bus voyage from Chapala to Puebla, an interminable ride over nondescript freeways, just to visit, among other easily forgettable atractiions, a zoo pretending to be what it is not and never will be but, then you live in Chapala so why not just save the bus fare and stay in Chapala pretending you are in Mexico.


Come on Dog, Don't start on people ! You and the French woman chose Chapala, pretending to be in Mexico, too. So, leave people be.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

This went off the rails rather quickly. Now I remember why I stopped reading this forum....

Hope you enjoy Puebla dicho, there's some really good antiquing in the Los Sapos area and if you like buying art on a budget check out the Barrio del Artista there's some good finds there.

If your attempting to buy authentic talavera be careful as there's plenty of overpriced knock offs for sale at the street markets. 

Not sure if they ever got the Ferris wheel working as it broke down a day after the grand opening when I lived there but it is rather out of the way near the big mall.

Anyways enjoy your trip.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Coondawg, what are you talking about, Hound Dog doesn't live in Chapala, he lives in a ****** enclave in the faux pueblo of Ajijic and he also spends his time in the Chiapas highland town of San Cristobal de las Casas surrounded by European hippies and Mayan Indians. I don't understand how somebody that knows Chapala could say that it is not the real Mexico due to the facts that it is centrally located in the most Mexican of all states of Jalisco (_Jalisco es Mexico_) and that Chapala is a simple Mexican fishing village just full to the brim with Mexicans with very few expats walking our streets. Sure we have a couple living here but nothing like where Hound Dog lives.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

And thanks elsonador, I am sure we will have a great time. Although, this will be our first visit to Puebla, Puebla seems amazing just bursting with colonial history and Mesoamerican history (Cholula). Contrary to what Hound Dog may think, we most definitely plan on immersing ourselves into the culture and history while checking out many of the wonderful sites Puebla has to offer. And of course when one travels with small children, one may visit sites that they other wise may not visit under other circumstances like go to the zoo or possibly check out the local kids friendly Discovery type Museum. But we hope to see and do an assortment of things in the week we will be gone.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Also, another question I want to ask. How easy is it to take a bus from the Puebla bus station to go directly to Teotihuacan to see the pyramids. I read somewhere recently that a new road had been built to connect Puebla to Teotihuacan where one does not have to go into Mexico City. What bus do we need to take to get to Teotihuacan, thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Also, another question I want to ask. How easy is it to take a bus from the Puebla bus station to go directly to Teotihuacan to see the pyramids. I read somewhere recently that a new road had been built to connect Puebla to Teotihuacan where one does not have to go into Mexico City. What bus do we need to take to get to Teotihuacan, thanks.



Autobuses Teotihuacan


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Isla Verde. It sounds really simple, so we just need to take the autobus Teotihuacan from the Puebla Bus Station.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Thanks Isla Verde. It sounds really simple, so we just need to take the autobus Teotihuacan from the Puebla Bus Station.


I can't guarantee how comfortable the trip will be, since I've never gone to Teotihuacán from Puebla, but it looks like an easy way to get there. You could also ask for advice at the hotel you'll be staying at. ¡Buen viaje!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

El Parque Ecológico in Puebla is another fun place with kids. Apparently it was renovated in 2015 (since my last visit with my kids) and in addition to the kids play equipment, cycling paths, sports fields, picnic tables, barbecue grills, etc. there are new things like a zip line and a climbing wall. When we went, we rented bikes at the park, and also went on paddle boats. There was an aviarum as well, but apparently it was closed during the renovations and I don't know if it has reopened. 

My stepson and family (3 kids under 5 yrs) live in Puebla, and I love the city. They enjoy taking the kids to the Parque Ecologico. Also I remember a few years ago when we went to the main Zócalo in the centre one Saturday evening, we stayed until midnight it was so much fun. Entire families were out - from babes in arms to grandparents. There were all types of street performers - music, juggling, street theatre, etc - and a general ambience of festivity.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Dicho:
It has been many years since we were in Puebla, but you will enjoy the city, LOTS. It is one of our favorites, and now we have added Queretaro to that list. Old and beautiful, full of history, well maintained, lots of pride, and just a special feeling when you are in the Centro Historico. Some very good restaurants, too. ENJOY! PS sounds like you know about the HD and all his tricks. Sometimes hard to teach an "old dog" new tricks.


----------



## elsonador (Feb 16, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> And thanks elsonador, I am sure we will have a great time. Although, this will be our first visit to Puebla, Puebla seems amazing just bursting with colonial history and Mesoamerican history (Cholula). Contrary to what Hound Dog may think, we most definitely plan on immersing ourselves into the culture and history while checking out many of the wonderful sites Puebla has to offer. And of course when one travels with small children, one may visit sites that they other wise may not visit under other circumstances like go to the zoo or possibly check out the local kids friendly Discovery type Museum. But we hope to see and do an assortment of things in the week we will be gone.


Right on, plenty of history to explore in Puebla and the surrounding areas. I recommend the Fueretes De Loreto and the accompanying museums, lots of history about Puebla and Cinco de Mayo, French and Mexican military uniforms and weapons....most exhibits were in both English and Spanish really a good learning experience for anyone interested in history. The museums are really well maintained and well done. The stand alone cafe at the entry road to the museums is nice as well for a quick bite and an espresso if thats your thing or if you need to wait for a taxi.


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

elsonador said:


> This went off the rails rather quickly. Now I remember why I stopped reading this forum....


I just said the same thing to my husband...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dichosalocura said:


> And thanks elsonador, I am sure we will have a great time. Although, this will be our first visit to Puebla, Puebla seems amazing just bursting with colonial history and Mesoamerican history (Cholula). Contrary to what Hound Dog may think, we most definitely plan on immersing ourselves into the culture and history while checking out many of the wonderful sites Puebla has to offer. And of course when one travels with small children, one may visit sites that they other wise may not visit under other circumstances like go to the zoo or possibly check out the local kids friendly Discovery type Museum. But we hope to see and do an assortment of things in the week we will be gone.


Well, dicho, you seem to be an amusing enough person so I must say that if you find Puebla to be anything beyond an overblown suburb in search of a city and a place whose single historical attraction is that it was the last place on the plain before Cortez descended into the Valley of Mexico where the Mexicas had set up shop, you will disappoint me.

And for your information, Ajijic is not such a bad place compared to the urban slum of which it is a part and thereby cursed with the name of that municipality which is wart upon the inglorious occupation of the planet by detestable mankind. Dawg is currently in San Cristobal among the Maya lot but will return to my ****** haven soon enough. See you then.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Well, Hound Dog,
> 
> Since we are expressing our personal opinions about life style, Why would anyone reside in Mexico in a place like Chapala where you need a car to get around. There are so many great places to live where you can walk to most everything you need daily, take a bus or taxi for occasional trips to a mall and rent a car if you want to take a road trip (although the intercity buses are more relaxing and convenient). Then you never have to pay for depreciation, maintenance, gas, insurance. You never have to worry about parking or traffic congestion. For a family with small children, a car is probably a great convenience; for a single person or a couple I find life much less stressful and healthier to around with a combination of walking, buses, taxis, and the shared bicycles that they have now in the big cities.


Now, hold on TG. Dawg may, in fact, live in Six Corners, the most deploable slum in Ajijic but there is a liquor store and a place to purchase Cheetos and Moon Pies within walking distance so what more does one need in life? The car is my wife's deceit.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guys, what is so wrong about owning a vehicle that has to be pointed out every time the subject comes to mind? There are people who want and like to walk and use public transport, there are others who like to have a car and the ability to carry more stuff or more people, the convenience to use when you want it, even if you have to pay for depreciation, maintenance and insurance. Live and let live!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Gary, do Mexicans understand and use "sarcasm"? Many Americans enjoy using it frequently in their conversations; some are very good at it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Guys, what is so wrong about owning a vehicle that has to be pointed out every time the subject comes to mind? There are people who want and like to walk and use public transport, there are others who like to have a car and the ability to carry more stuff or more people, the convenience to use when you want it, even if you have to pay for depreciation, maintenance and insurance. Live and let live!


Just an idea from someone who once owned a car for less than a year and hasn't even had a driver's license for a long, long time. Some expats move to Mexico with the idea of leaving many of their NOB ways of life behind them, and one of these habits is using a car to go everywhere, even for a short trip to a convenience store. They like the idea of living in a city or town where they can get around on foot or by using public transportation instead. It's part of their new life in Mexico, along with the availability of "real" Mexican food and the great weather!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I would interject that whether or not one finds. an automóbile a requirement for a pleasant and convenient existence is according to where one resides. For instance, we find a car a necessity in Chapala where public transportation is inconvenient, taxis ridiculously overpriced and the town spread out unless one resides in crowded and largely unpleasant and unremarkable central urban zones. San Cristobal, on the other hand, is a pedestrian's dream. A compact city where everything worth visiting is within easy walking distance taxis are all $30 Pesos whatever one's destination within the city. If the reader is comsidering a move to Mexico, I suggest one keep that in mind.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, do Mexicans understand and use "sarcasm"? Many Americans enjoy using it frequently in their conversations; some are very good at it.


I don`t think we know that concept


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don`t think we know that concept


I agree, based on my experiences.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I would interject that whether or not one finds. an automóbile a requirement for a pleasant and convenient existence is according to where one resides. For instance, we find a car a necessity in Chapala where public transportation is inconvenient, taxis ridiculously overpriced and the town spread out unless one resides in crowded and largely unpleasant and unremarkable central urban zones. San Cristobal, on the other hand, is a pedestrian's dream. A compact city where everything worth visiting is within easy walking distance taxis are all $30 Pesos whatever one's destination within the city. If the reader is considering a move to Mexico, I suggest one keep that in mind.


I agree. As I have gotten older and maybe wiser, I have found that there are things to think about when deciding on a living space, apartment or house, that I never considered when I was younger. Such as:

Sun exposure - which rooms are sunny and what times of day and what times of year. It can make a major difference in the heating and cooling requirements
Convenient access to daily shopping - Do I have to get in my car to buy a loaf of bread.
Bus routes - for those that use them. Can I get to places of common interest with one bus ride, or do I have to transfer.

Maybe I am just a slow learner, but I see a lot of houses that are oriented with no regard for the relation to the sun. I don't think builders worry about it much.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don`t think we know that concept


Touché.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TG, little is more discouraging than unappreciated sarcasm, no?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sorry


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Well, dicho, you seem to be an amusing enough person so I must say that if you find Puebla to be anything beyond an overblown suburb in search of a city and a place whose single historical attraction is that it was the last place on the plain before Cortez descended into the Valley of Mexico where the Mexicas had set up shop, you will disappoint me.
> 
> And for your information, Ajijic is not such a bad place compared to the urban slum of which it is a part and thereby cursed with the name of that municipality which is wart upon the inglorious occupation of the planet by detestable mankind. Dawg is currently in San Cristobal among the Maya lot but will return to my ****** haven soon enough. See you then.


We just returned from Puebla last night! Contrary to what Hound Dog may feel about Puebla, we found it to be a gorgeous and very interesting large city. It is almost as if HD didn't even take the same kind of trip to Puebla that we did as a family, he possibly took a more liquid variety of trip.

Puebla has one of the most beautiful and European like colonial historical centers that can be found in Mexico. The Zocolo and massive ornate churches are in fact the most beautiful in all of Mexico in my opinion! How can anybody claim that Puebla is nothing but overblown suburban sprawl? Sure, outside the colonial center, there is lots of ugly commercial sprawl like one would find in any city of its size the world over. But why would anyone visit such a wonderful and vibrant city to just hang out in the poorer and commercial outer realms? If you want ugly urban sprawl, visit Guadalajara, Puebla is a jewel compared to GDL. Even the modern Angelopolis is very well done and much more visually attractive than GDL's counterpart of Zapopan. At least all of the modern high rises seem to all rise from the same area opposed to the nightmare that you see in Zapopan. And the modern sections seem to be very green with trees and gardens sprouting up and down the large avenues.

If you love Guadalajara, you will really love Puebla and probably will find it to be 100 percent nicer, cleaner, architecturally more impressive, and ascetically far more pleasing to the eyes. And the killer snow covered enormous volcanoes and mountains that can be viewed from all angles of the city that surround the area really add to the mystic and beauty of Puebla.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

We just got back to Chapala after spending 5 wonderful exciting fun-filled days in Puebla and its surrounding environs. We spent the first 2 days exploring the wonderful historic colonial center of Puebla. We visited the interesting Amparo museum, which is the most important and well done museum for ancient history and colonial history of Puebla and Mexico. We visited the really cool museum of the revolution which is located in the house of Alquiles Serdan where the first massacre that started the Revolutionary War started. The house shows you what a colonial house would have looked like around the turn of the century showing the kitchen, living room, bedrooms, the house is riddled with bullet holes from the massacre done by federal troops.
We took the children to the Imagina Museum or discovery type museum to only find that it had been closed and replaced with a very interesting fossil and dinosaur museum, from there we rode on the teleferico or cable car. We visted the cathedral and Palofox Library. We spent a day in Cholula visiting the largest pyramid in the world and walking through its miles of tunnels. And we visited the two prettiest churches of Santa Maria de Tonantzintla and San Francisco de Acatepec both covered with gorgeous talavera tile and beautiful gilded interiors. We also spent a whole day at the Africam Safari Zoo and took the safari tour on the bus they offer their carless visitors. It was a little hot but an adequate experience. The walking part of the zoo is very well done and every bit as nice if not much nicer than the GDL Zoo. This zoo is on par if not much better than most zoos in the USA. The plus is you get much closer to the animals, and all the animals are in large enclosures and appear well cared for. On the final day we went to Teotihuacan to see the pyramids or City of the Gods. What a trip!


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

For those who are in Puebla and want to visit the pyramids of Teotihuacan. Don't do what we did and go to the Capu or main bus station in Puebla looking for buses to Teotihuacan. They don't exist at the Capu. What they do have is Estrella Roja buses going to the northern bus station in Mexico City (2 1/2 hrs) and then an hour to Teotihuacan. We did that long and excruciating trip with the kids to just see the pyramids and on the way back we discovered that at the Teotihuacan terminal you can get on the autobuses teotihucanos and go directely to Puebla. It leaves at 7:30pm but does not go to the Capu, it goes to a smaller bus terminal a block down from the Capu, right past a large pedestrian bridge. So for future reference, when going to Teotihuacan from Puebla, look for the smaller terminal one block down from the Capu right past the large pedestrian bridge, that is where the autobuses teotihuacanos come to and leave from. I have googled the name of the smaller terminal to no avail, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ancasterguy (Apr 5, 2016)

The pyramids are amazing but be prepared for a 3+ km walk over uneven foot paths also its a steep climb to the top of them. All worth the experience if you are reasonably fit.


----------

